# First trip away for ages with new love - happy again at last



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Last year me and my wife decided that we were over and we started to live seperate lives although kept living in the same house. it was weird living in seperate rooms and cooking seperate meals. We went through some dark time blaming each other though still remaining fairly civil. I just thought there was no point in paying rent for a place till I need to when theres a house bought and paid for sitting there

I got quite depresses early this year and even tried to start again but she wasnt interested. So bit the bullet and started to plan my life alone. I dd post on here last year wih the full story

Took a decision to start to date agaion a few weeks ago and registered on a free dating site. Had a couple of dates which didnt amount to much.....until i met Ellen. 

I dont know what it as but we immediately hit it off. There was something special there. Things just got better and better.

we are now hardly apart and this is culminating in a weekend away in my van (which i though i had lost forever). Only going to Cirencester park but just the time away will be so special.

Me and my wife are starting an amicable divorce and selling the house and parting as freinds going our seperate ways. She has another person in her life also..

I didnt ever think I would be happy again but I took the advice of a few folks on here and looked forward.

Thanks to everyone who supported me.

I have never been so happy now the past is just a distant memory


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Good for you. Great news!

I'm on wife 3. It's miserable when marriages fail, to say nothing of the expense - I've given away half of two houses, and brought my son (who was 3 at the time) up on my own for several years.

However, if the first two marriages hadn't failed, I'd have never met Wife 3, who is better than all of them put together (and some), and has been a better mum to my Son than his so-called 'real' one.

Divorce is cheaper if you keep it amicable!

I bumped into an old friend the other day who said "I've split up with my wife but, hey, at least I'm now getting regular sex!" :lol:

Morph


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

This is the first day of the rest of your life - enjoy every moment.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I do like a happy ending.


----------



## 362bkr (Apr 29, 2013)

Yes divorce can be very unpleasant it's much easier to just meet a woman you don't like and give her a house ...........


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Have a nice time Phill, and a nice new life with your loved one.

Andy


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Wow!! Good luck


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Good to hear that your life has taken an upward swing at last.

cabby


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Great! So pleased for you.  



Chris


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

That's great, I'm glad you are moving on with your lives. I've stayed single after divorce number 2, as I felt I couldn't trust my judgement with women any more.

Now I'm bald and fat and no self-respecting woman would be interested anyway, so it's not an issue any more! :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

> tugboat"]That's great, I'm glad you are moving on with your lives. I've stayed single after divorce number 2, as I felt I couldn't trust my judgement with women any more.
> 
> Now I'm bald and fat and no self-respecting woman would be interested anyway, so it's not an issue any more! :lol:


Hey up.

Now now Geoff I'm not having that, you still have a few bob and woman are always interested in that.. :wink: ..

There's still someone out there for you, maybe with the same problems, you just need to find a fat bald woman that's skint and you will be a perfect match.. :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## Happyhacker (Aug 6, 2014)

Lucky B! I'm stuck with mine (fair enough she's stuck with me!). Dividing up not economical pushing 70, retired after redundancy. The only thing I could do is campervan away but that leaves hid with all the assets. Looking for an old camper to get away in a while. Got all the bits though and they still work (maybe one day get to show them off again!). Sob, sob. That feels a bit better - for a moment or two!


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

I remember your first post when you'd decided to split up - what a difference to this one. Go for it and enjoy yourselves. Ellen sounds lovely and its great you got the courage up to try dating.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

What a lovely post. Wishing you and Ellen a happy, motorhome filled future together


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

So good to hear your story.

I went through a divorce, 23 years after we met. It turned out that she had been having an affair for years with one of 'our' best friends. Even when I found out I still wanted to try and stay together - God knows why!

I was on my own for a year before I met Sue. We've been together now for 19 years and had great times. 

Sadly she had recurrent health problems when I met her and was referred to the memory clinic in 2000. Since then dementia has gradually taken hold.

Our life now is very different from the one we hoped for. But we still manage to get some enjoyment from it, and from our children and grandchildren (not forgetting our MH ). I still believe that meeting Sue was the best thing that ever happened to me. And I can't imagine what life would now be like if my first wife hadn't left me.

Phil


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

really pleased for you both drcotts  

Life has a way of turning out OK

Aldra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Phil

Also pleased to know that yo are so much happier than last year.

Also congratulations for deciding quite early on that you could 'move on' - it took me 7 years before I cut the emotional ties to my ex-girlfriend and join up with my current one who I had first met 25 years ago and had kept in loose touch with.

It is a good feeling when one has found a new life isn't it?  

I hope you are also lucky to have found somebody who likes the MH life as much as we do.

Geoff


----------



## pinkgreen (Sep 24, 2010)

Great!! She must be good as this is my name to and all Ellen's are great!!


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

I remember reading your sad post, I am pleased to have read this happier one, I wish you both every happiness that life has to offer.
Take care.

Norman.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

What lovely news. I too read your earlier sad letter and can only rejoice in this outcome.
While I am not able to fully appreciate the pain that you have gone through, luck giving me a wife of over 50 years that I still love to pieces, you do have the joy of a fresh start in life, with the experience of the past on which to build a future. May I wish you along with so many others the very best for both of your futures. It is a big world out there and you have the equipment now to go out and enjoy it all.

Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Result Drcotts!!! 

Very pleased for you. 

What’s that saying? When one door closes somewhere a Window opens or smashes in your face I dunno?

I hope you’re not looking at each other longingly over candlelit tables or skipping hand in hand along some riverbank somewhere! Urgghh!

As for that Tuggles chap being bald and fat and not appealing to women. You have it all wrong man! What you need to do is join one of them online sites and post some pics of you on your Tugboat in the 70’s with your porn tash. You cannot fail. Then when you’re on your date (and there will be lots) just wear an earpiece and me and Ray (being experts of course) will prompt you what to say. What could possibly go wrong!


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

tugboat said:


> That's great, I'm glad you are moving on with your lives. I've stayed single after divorce number 2, as I felt I couldn't trust my judgement with women any more.
> 
> Now I'm bald and fat and no self-respecting woman would be interested anyway, so it's not an issue any more! :lol:


There is somebody out there for everybody, the problem is finding them.

Andy


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

barryd said:


> Result Drcotts!!!
> 
> Very pleased for you.
> 
> ...


I wonder what a fat, bald bloke would look like with a porn 'tache? Should I try it? Might be a problem at meal times, I have enough trouble finding me gob as it is. I need one of those plastic bibs with a bucket on the bottom.

I'm painting a very attractive image of myself, aren't I? Well if you can't take the mickey out of yourself.........


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

> tugboat"]
> 
> 
> barryd said:
> ...


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Haha, somehow I knew it would be you who would rise to the occasion, Ray! :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Met Liz Here back in 06, it's never to late to start again.

Well done, and I wish you both much happiness.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

I wonder what a fat, bald bloke would look like with a porn 'tache? Should I try it? Might be a problem at meal times, I have enough trouble finding me gob as it is. I need one of those plastic bibs with a bucket on the bottom.

I'm painting a very attractive image of myself, aren't I? Well if you can't take the mickey out of yourself.........[/quote]

Sorry tuggers but I'm already taken, but if john decides to ditch me to improve his golfing handicap who knows :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue

P.S. we met on t'internet too


----------



## Robbins33 (Jul 19, 2013)

Really pleased for you.

My wife died over five years ago and I gave up motorhoming for a couple of years sadly as I did not enjoy on my own. But met another lady who I introduced to the world of motorhomes which she loves. We got married a year ago and toured Isle of Man for our honeymoon. So as they say life goes on. Just got to get the kids to speak to me now, but am happily spending their inheritance.
Alan


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm looking for someone who likes small dogs, motorhomes and scooters, and can teach me to play the banjo!

Please send photos of your dog, motorhome, scooter and banjo. :lol:


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Ha thanks again to all for your best wishes
Reccoment love to anyone for chashing away the blues
Phill and Ellen


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

> tugboat"]I'm looking for someone who likes small dogs, motorhomes and scooters, and can teach me to play the banjo!
> 
> Please send photos of your dog, motorhome, scooter and banjo. :lol:


hey up.

Well you can learn this song to woo your prospective lover, once you learn to whack out a few bits on yer Bango :lol: . 




ray.

edit.

Then when you get good you can play this 



 I will do the guitar bit if you want, if this Hilly Billy can do it you can, no concrete involved :wink:

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Tuggy I like motorhomes and Ellie 

Although small dogs are not usually my thing

I'll make an exception in her case

Scooters hopefully

Banjos??? No idea

You, I definitely like
And there will be loads of women out there who feel the same

sandra


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

oooh i'd forgotten about that film, will have to find myself a download 

learning the banjo is on my bucket list too, I'll have to get one first thought (banjo not bucket)


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

well done Drcotts

I must say I am surprised that Barryd didn't suggest an impromptu combined MHF & Fruitcakes rally at Cirencester park to welcome Ellen to the joys of motorhoming


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What he looks lime now

Did you know Charlie Boorman was in Deliverance


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Met Liz Here back in 06, it's never to late to start again.
> 
> Well done, and I wish you both much happiness.


We met on Freedate.
Not that i,m a skinflint or owt

OMG Shes gorgeous.
6 dogs and a caravan

The weekend away was ...ok but we both agreed the van was not the one we wanted to spend the rest of our days in.
So its either another van or i convert to a tugger LOL

Dont mind as i would do anything for her

:lol:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Everyone loves a happy ending!

Best of wishes to you both, hope it works well and you have a happy future together.

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd draw the line at being a tugger, anything but that   

Glad Liz is like minded.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

quote]So its either another van or i convert to a tugger LOL 

Dont mind as i would do anything for her [unquote

Convert to a tugger? 8O 

Steady on, lad, she can't be THAT gorgeous!

(sighs wistfully) Oh to be young again! :lol:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Haha, Kev, boom boom! :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Towbar, and stick the caravan on the back. The dogs can have the caravan leaving plenty of space for you two lovebirds in the camper.

tony


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I must admit

6 of the hound from hell has left me in a panic

You need a garage modal 

Kit it out for the dogs, wire doors either side and a fan

We only put him in on campsites and aires

So he doesn't supplement his diet with passers by

But if there 6 of him he would sleep there as well :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Can you imagine 6 dogs snuffling and farting all night under your bed, Sandra? You'd never get any sleep! :lol:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I'd draw the line at being a tugger, anything but that
> 
> Glad Liz is like minded.


Oi!

Remember your audience!

Services will be withdrawn.......  

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ah, But, I don't see you as a Tugger, it isn't a flimsy caravan, but a bespoke one off living and working trailer, so you are in a class of your own, in more ways than one   you are elevated in status.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

What a lovely thread! (apart from the tugger bit)

I too read the original thread and felt so sad for you. So glad things have turned out so well. A lovely happy ending - or , should I say, beginning.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey that's great. I too was saddened by your earlier post.

It's wonderful to be in love! Cor, who can remember that far back?

Have fun and enjoy whatever lies ahead. Good luck!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

We travelled with 6 dogs and had no problems.  

4 Whippets and 2 Pugs ...... OK, the Pugs don't take up too much space.

All you need is a big van. :lol: 

Oh yes ..... and plenty of old towels for when it is wet. :wink:


----------

